
Noam Chomsky Has ‘Never Seen Anything Like This’ (2010) - nyodeneD
http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/noam_chomsky_has_never_seen_anything_like_this_20100419
======
tunap
A sad day indeed when multi discussions about free monies(basic income) net
1000s of comments and yet a discussion of our historical failings in danger of
repeating is relegated to page 8 w/ a mere 16 upvotes & 'no comment'.

